# Renegade 800 vs Outlander 800 max



## Crawfishie!!

If you had your choice......which one would you get and why???


----------



## filthyredneck

I personally want a renegade. I love the looks, especially with a 4-6in Catvos underneath. The idea of a 4x4 irs sport bike just intrigues the heck outta me... and theres a guy that rides one in crosby with about 2-3in on it with 29.5 laws and man that thing is a BEAST!


----------



## Polaris425

I would go Max, but, thats just b/c I like to stay as clean as I can haha.... Seems as though w/ the Rene there'd be no keeping ANY mud off of ya.


----------



## filthyredneck

Polaris425 said:


> I would go Max, but, thats just b/c I like to stay as clean as I can haha.... Seems as though w/ the Rene there'd be no keeping ANY mud off of ya.


:haha:If ya ever saw my bike in person....lol. My tires are 95% out from under the fenders due to the lift widening the stance by 5 inches total (2.5 per side) plus my wheels are the wide-offsets. I get dirty if a bird pees on the trail in front of me. Thats why I never mentioned it, just used to it I guess.


----------



## Polaris425

haha.. well if I'm out on an actual ride it's not a big deal, but when we would take a casual ride down to the creek behind the 'hood, id have to hose off after we got back, where as my buddies w/ less aggressive tires and not so wide rims wouldn't. But, My brute was the most badass so... give and take :rockn: lol & this scrambler is the same why, NO fender protection!


----------



## gpinjason

Renegade all the way... They just look mean... they also look easier to clean...


----------



## Stogi

Gade for me. I already have a Brute so i have no need for another "big" fast bike . I would like the Gade for the sport bike like handling .


----------



## swampthing

I'd definately go with the outlander max for the longer wheel base ( deeper water wheelies!:rockn: ) Renegades around my area are like friggin "K" cars!


----------



## DTX

I went with a single seater outy because I wanted the power and performance as well as racks. The max also wouldn't fit the way I load my trailer. If you want racks and a passenger seat get the max. If you just want to have a blast on the trail, get the rene. I haven't ridden one, but just using my XT as a reference point (the rene is lighter, has sportier suspension and better clutching) the rene would be a hoot to ride and an absolute wheelie machine. My outy will go all the way over in high with 30's with stock clutching and it is much heavier on the front than the rene. The max on the other hand will be great at climbing steep grades and will have an extremely smooth ride.


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

id like a renegade but when i sat on one at the shop the hood of it just goes straight out and drops off and IMO i dnt like it. it looks wicked from off the quad but not on it, i would be nice if kawie made a v force 4x4. there is one on youtube and its awesome


----------



## Crawfishie!!

I like both bikes. Imo, I honestly don't know which one i would have to choose. I like the versatility of the max, but the sporty look of the gade. However, lets just say you wanted to carry anything on the gade (ice chest of beer), from what i see.....its impossible. I understand the make some sort of rack system for this bike, at a very healthy cost tho. So, to say that i would want one over the other, i'm undecided. Maybe someone can chime in and give me further details about both bikes. I have read all that I can find on Can am web sights and compared models. I guess what i'm looking for is personal dealings with these bikes and opinions......possibly getting a new one soon....gonna give my brute to the wife......MAYBE!!


----------



## gpinjason

Crawfishie!! said:


> I like both bikes. Imo, I honestly don't know which one i would have to choose. I like the versatility of the max, but the sporty look of the gade. However, lets just say you wanted to carry anything on the gade (ice chest of beer), from what i see.....its impossible. I understand the make some sort of rack system for this bike, at a very healthy cost tho. So, to say that i would want one over the other, i'm undecided. Maybe someone can chime in and give me further details about both bikes. I have read all that I can find on Can am web sights and compared models. I guess what i'm looking for is personal dealings with these bikes and opinions......possibly getting a new one soon....gonna give my brute to the wife......MAYBE!!


get the gade and make the wife carry the beverage cooler on the brute!! :rockn:


----------



## Coolwizard

gpinjason said:


> get the gade and make the wife carry the beverage cooler on the brute!! :rockn:


Becareful of that, when my wife carries the cooler, she counts how many beverages I drink :greddy2:


----------



## DTX

Jason, that could be a good idea.

Crawfishie, they do indeed have rear racks for the Renes. It wouldn't be to hard to put a reasonably sized cooler on there. Another option would be to get a single seater. You would get a sportier machine than the max but still have racks.


----------



## Masher

Yep, I saw a picture of one with a billet rack on the rear between the fenders.


----------



## GWNBrute

Coolwizard said:


> Becareful of that, when my wife carries the cooler, she counts how many beverages I drink :greddy2:


Ha hahah sounds like something mine would do


----------



## Masher

Mine too... Then I would tell her she better be cookin me some meatloaf....


----------



## Crawfishie!!

yeah mine too, thats why i carry it on my bike.....i dont like the beer police!!!!


----------



## DTX




----------



## Crawfishie!!

^^^^^ :haha: HELL YEAH!!


----------



## Roboquad

LMAO wife.... great stuff. reminded me to call her to bring home drinks...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I bought the 800 Outty Max b/c of the longer wheelbase and the racks. I hunt alot and really couldn't see trying to put a deer or big pig on that Rene. They do look bada$$, but not practical for my use...

Like said above, you could have the best of both with the single seater 800 Outty...IMO


----------



## Crawfishie!!

I have taken a liken to the outty 800 XTR.....LOVE IT.


----------



## countryboy61283

Outty Max with 7inch lift equals sweet!!!!


----------



## rapalapaul

I like the max my buddy just sold his last week. For the price of a can-am I like the fact that I can ride double and not get a ticket for it. Here in michigan the dnr are pricks. I have to go out of state or cross my fingers anytime The GF wants to ride. My buddies max was sweet on hills in southern ohio he just walked up hills with his gf on the back when i had to make mine get off and walk up. Oh yea the one hill she stayed on I broke my arm when the brute fliped back and i tried to catch it. The one con about the max is its pretty hard to pull a wheelie.


----------



## rowdy-outty

If you just want fast muddin performance the rene is the ticket, If your want a all around machine that is one of the best at everything and still has lots of performance get the Max. I have a bad rene and I would trade it for a bad max.


----------



## Greystorm

I recently got a 800 XT and absolutely love it. Then again I'm not too worried about having the wife ride along, she has a lil honda 450. I think the max is too long and would never call it sporty. For me it was either a renegade X or a 800 XT, at the end of the day I needed racks front and rear and wanted a winch, so outy it was, The renegade would have been slightly faster but not enough to make me need it.also I can wheelie the hell out of my outy.


----------



## emc

I have owned both, with the gorilla 7" on both. The obvious is do you normally ride a passenger, if so , the max. If not, the gade. The gade is loads of fun!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I have only had my outty max a very short period of time, but i love it so far!! (and i have a 7" gorilla lift waiting to be installed at home now)


----------



## Crawfishie!!

I'm loving them all right now since I only have that bayou 300. And it's for sale!! By spring time I will have another bike of some kind, VERY undecided about what I'll get.


----------



## duramaxlover

if it was me id have to go with the rene for a few reasons 1. its my dream bike ive always wanted one since i started getting into riding 2. i dont need racks no girl to ride with me, can make dad carry cooler (not old enough to drink) we rode ride sometimes also so it would be awesome having all that power and its faster but.. really no need for anything that big around here


----------



## rowdy-outty

Its not about needing all the power its about having it when you want it! :bigok:


----------



## jbadon

OUTTY cuz all my buddies would break my finders coz theirs no racks to help u out when u get stuck lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I looked at the rene when i got my outty and really liked it, but i hunt alot and my son rides with me all the time, so outty it was. I like the outty max for the longer wheel base (smoother ride) and the extra seat.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Conclusion that suits ME: the outty 650 max. Hunting purposes, possibly passenger purposes, and the beverage cooler. I love the look and power of the gade, however since back surgery I cannot handle the ride rough rides anymore....well depending on how much adult beverages I consume in a short period of time! Seriously, by spring time I should have a new ride. I'm looking forward to my new purchase and addition to my garage. Hopefully I will find a good deal on one that someone has for sale with all the bells and whistles on it....


----------



## BrutemanAl

Sorry for highjacking your thread , hope you dont mind , got a friend that is riding a 750 popo right now and he is going to be buying a new bike in the next few weeks probably . He is thinking of a Renegade , he was wondering if there are any issue's with them , not that it matter's he is a very very good mechanic and can fix anything you set on his lap . 

He just wants to know if anyone has had any problems .

PS I would go with a renegade , thoughs things look awesome


----------

